# Monitor Audio RS1



## mike c




----------



## mike c

parking space reserved


----------



## mike c

parking space beside that reserved


----------



## Sonnie

I'm assuming we are gonna get more with all these parking spaces being reserved... which of course will be very welcomed. Those are some awesome looking speakers. I was looking at a pair of used RS6's over at Audiogon the other night. Very reasonably priced, but I they were not black, which is what I would want. They are a tad out of my price range for new, time I add the center and surrounds. Either way, I hope to get to hear some one day.


----------



## mike c

yes, hopefully ... I'll have time tonight to A/B them. still trying to decide if I should A/B them with the Polks (ones I used as reference for the BR series) 

or if I should A/B them with my new pair of speakers (KEF Q1)



My initial aesthetic impressions:

Very very nice. I'm very tempted to buy a pair right now. (and that's considering I just bought some other pair this same day)

The build quality is leaps and bounds better than the BR series, much more solid, very heavy, smooth corners and it really looks like an expensive piece of gear.

The walnut color on this one is much much better than the BR (if you like darker), maybe it's because of the wood veneer.


----------



## Guest

I'm sorry, can somone tell me if the pics above are Walnut or Rose Mahogany?


----------



## spin

The 1st, 2nd, and last photos are definitely Rosenut. However, the rest looks like Walnut, it's probably the lighting.


----------



## Guest

Are these actually two difference sets of speakers?


----------



## spin

They are the same, basing on the serial number. However, the lighting conditions make the color look different in the photos.

I've owned these babies for a year, before upgrading to the RS6. I wouldn't have let go of these, but out of curiosity, I just had to try the floorstanders (which I think I'll be keeping for a very long time).


----------



## Guest

And they are Walnut or Rose Mahogany?


----------



## spin

They're walnut.


----------



## Guest

Thanks.


----------



## looneybomber

I've used my RS1's (walnut) with my computer for over a year now. They're beautiful, but are bright and tough to place. My first bookshelfs they're replacing, Infinity Entra One's, are much easier to place, have a higher sensitivity and are much warmer. 

So, SQ wise, I may perfer my cheap Infinity's to my RS1's, but my Infinity's needed to be over a foot away from my CRT monitor where-as my RS1's can be fairly close.


----------



## Guest

If you can post a pic of your RS1 set-up I'd appreciate it. I'd like to see which other electronics your pairing with the RS1s.

I don't think I'll have the same near-field placement issues. 

Would you still feel the same about SQ absent the placement issues?

Mind if I ask what you listen to mostly?


----------



## looneybomber

I had the computer on a larger table in a different part of the room. There I was able to spread things out, and needed to because of my Infinity's and my CRT monitor. Consequently, each speaker was about 4'ish feet away from the back wall and more than a foot from either the monitor or CPU. When replacing them with my RS1's, I was left with dry, harsh sound. Upon using a new table and sticking it in the corner, I was able to get the RS1's much closer to the back wall, which helped a lot. It would be nice if I could get my CPU off the table, but with my Infinity SW-12 sub down there, I don't want it getting vibrated too much.










For amps I've used to power them with, I've used my old Sony pictured and also a Behringer EP-2500. Regardless of the amp used, I still have to eq the 2.5-10k down a bit and up the 170-300hz area. IMO, these need another 6.5 in driver in a 2.5way config, so maybe the RS6's should be my "bookshelfs" I should use?

As for music, I listen to roughly 90% forceful music (dance, rock, hip-hop) and 10% delicate music (jazz, classical, instrumentals). 

I played the flute for 8 years and can easily pin point it among every other instrument. I am more happy with the RS1's in regards to the accuracy in which a flute is reproduced than I am my Infinity's. To me, a speakers ability to accurately reproduce a flute is paramount since my ears are so tuned to its' sound, but, if the bottom end cannot keep up with the top end, I get very aggravated.








Notice how the color of mine looks different that the OP's. It's all about lighting and camera settings.


----------



## Guest

I suppose it could be the lighting, but I'm fairly certain that those are Rose Mahogany and not Walnut.

The think the issue with your RS1s are that they are very accurate & unforgiving. From my past experience with MA, they benefit from more musically inclined electronics (i.e. NAD, Marantz, Rotel, etc.) and as with most rear ported designs, placement can be essential.

I'm surprised you did not consider the Infinity Primus or Beta Series given your positive experience with the Entra.

Should I presume most of your listening is MP3? Are you using a lossless format?


----------



## looneybomber

I did consider the Beta 20's, but went with the RS1's. Why? The audio shop didn't carry Infinity and of the back to back listening that I did, I liked the RS1's the best...well, actually I liked the PSB T55's the best, with it's 4k worth of electronics (sticker price) and 500.00 set of cables, but that setup was well outside my limits.

I do tend to primarily listen to MP3's and can hear every artifact in the music. That's not surprising though since I heard the flaws with my infinity's. MP3's suck, but beggers can't be choosers. I think what needs to be done is put a -2db Lpad on the tweeter. That would solve a lot of my gripes. You're right, they are very accurate, but when the accurate top end over powers the bottom, I get frustrated...Maybe this is something that can be solved with some 1/4" felt around the tweeter?

They are Walnut, the camera and lighting is playing tricks. Maybe I'll get some new pictures taken with my new camera...


----------



## mike c

exerciseguy said:


> I'm sorry, can somone tell me if the pics above are Walnut or Rose Mahogany?


i'm very very sorry guys. confirmed, this is walnut and there is only pair in the pics. flash and lighting is messing up the colors which is why I took lots of pics.


----------



## Guest

mike c said:


> i'm very very sorry guys. confirmed, this is walnut and there is only pair in the pics. flash and lighting is messing up the colors which is why I took lots of pics.


Thanks for the confirmation on that color.


----------



## mike c

*and the reason I never posted the results of this speaker*










i'm dumbfounded ... I can't hear a single bit of difference. I think I'm done with speakers as well. make no mistake, I think it is I who can't hear a difference, not that the speakers are comparable, I would think that these totally different designs would sound incredibly different.


----------



## Josuah

I would have taken them off the table to compare; those surface reflections would have bugged me to no end. What was your source material? With most radio-ish stuff, you won't hear any difference.


----------



## mike c

Josuah said:


> I would have taken them off the table to compare; those surface reflections would have bugged me to no end. What was your source material? With most radio-ish stuff, you won't hear any difference.


i don't have space for stands, but even if I did, it wouldn't be accurate for me to use them since the final placement of whatever bookshelf I use will be on that table.


----------



## jephdood

Anyone know what I should be paying for a pr. of MA RS1's? We have no in-state dealers here in WA anymore, apparently, but I know of someone out of state willing to buy and ship me a pr. for $450+shipping. Does this sound like a OK deal? With shipping it's only like 16% off MSRP... but, better than nothing I guess (for new).

I need a pr. in Walnut for my rears (Already have the RS6's and RCLCR).

I'm keeping my eye out for used, but they only come up on occasion.


----------



## looneybomber

If only I didn't like my RS1's I'd probably sell them (still have all the original packaging). I'm actually no longer using them. They've been decomissioned, due to a relocation of amp equipment, for months now. I don't even know when I'll use them again since my home audio plans have been completely changed!

As for price, I don't even recall how much I paid for them when I bought them.


----------



## jephdood

Those RS1's don't deserve closet treatment, lb.. :R

If you feel like selling 'em, let me know... :daydream:


----------



## looneybomber

jephdood said:


> Those RS1's don't deserve closet treatment, lb.. :R
> 
> If you feel like selling 'em, let me know... :daydream:


That is true...and they are some beautiful speakers. Plus, the new speakers I'm building will hopefully be gloss black (I've never painted before so there's a chance I could fail). Even though these speakers look great, they do kind'a stick out among my current gear.


----------

